# Sleeping behind heater?



## iamgian (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a heater that has a thermostat so it stops producing heat when it reaches an ideal temperature. I caught my betta sleeping behind it, now I'm worried that it will get burned or something. Is there something I can do to prevent this? Or is it safe from getting burned? The heater is the Tetra submersible heater for 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

He should be okay. My Leo likes to cuddle up to the heater at night too. I guess it's nice and cozy to them.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine did that at first too, until he got comfortable with his surroundings.

A heater will never burn a fish unless it's broken. The creaters of submersible heaters must have thought of that first, haha


----------



## PinkDiamond (Apr 21, 2009)

I was worried about that too, when I first started keeping bettas, but as has already been said, he'll be fine. 

All of my bettas have WORSHIPPED the heater when I first put them in their tanks! They cuddle u.p to it or underneath it, and a couple have started bubblenests above the heaters right away!

So cute and harmless


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh yeah... I have many boys who do this!!! 

If a fish were to get burned from the heater, the heater is broken..


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

some of the larger heaters (100W+) can burn a fish pretty good. Smaller heaters shouldn't cause you problems.


----------

